# Playbike 88 Restore help.



## Coby Romero (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm working on getting this playbike 88 restored. Can anyone tell me what type of tire would have been used.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow, good question. I would guess that Columbia used a foreign made tire, like a Bridgestone or Trelleborg on those. But I really don't know for sure. Someone will chime in I bet on an original.

Vintage original tires are hard to come by nowadays, I would say do some searching through eBay and find a brand you like and go with it. Goodyear and Carlisle are good muscle bike tires, they tend to be thick and hold up well after all these years. They both made nice slick tires for the back and street tread fronts.

Good luck with your bike!


----------



## GTBruiser (Dec 18, 2021)

Goodyear Wing Foot(s) were the standard/stock tires on Columbia muscle bikes.


----------

